# Cursed Golden Eagle Pro Tech



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

two cams have numbers on them, 12644 12645


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk StBen. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT sorry cant help with the string length


----------

